# Gospel fruit preserves atheist



## jambo (Apr 12, 2015)

Came across the following in KP Yohanan's Revolution in World Missions p116. It's amazing that atheists can benefit from the fruits of gospel they despise.

When commerce had been established with the Fijian Islands, a merchant who was an atheist and a sceptic landed on the island to do business. He was talking to the Fijian Chief and noticed a Bible and some religious paraphernalia around the house.
“What a shame” he said, “that you listened to this foolish nonsense of the missionaries.” 
The chief replied, “Do you see the large white stone over there? That is a stone where just a few years ago we used to smash the heads of our victims to get at their brains. Do you see that large oven over there? That is the oven where just a few years ago we used to bake the bodies of our victims before we feasted on them. Had we not listened to what you call the nonsense of these missionaries, I assure you that your head would already be smashed on that rock and your body would be baking in that oven.” 

There is no record of the merchants reply.


----------

